# New to Macro



## GregR (Nov 18, 2009)

So I have finally found myself with a camera that I can have some flexibility with and wanted to find a place to post and read what others are doing.  Looks like I may have found it here 

Looking for any comments on this one - good or bad, I can take it, LOL!







Thanks for looking!
Greg


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 18, 2009)

The unnatural background aside. Its an experimental shot so I guess that's a moot point. 

However though, did you use auto focus? because it looks as though the depth of focus is slightly ahead of the subject See right in front of the head? How the white part of the brick is sharper, ahead of the subject, and how right next to the head, the focus starts tapering off? Try switching your AF off, and manually focusing, I think you'll have better results. As with most macro, more light is always better. 

It would probably help, if you posted the settings that you used. That way people with more skill then me can help out. Ie; turn up the aperture, use a higher shutter... etc etc. Without knowing the exif data, all we can do is guess.


----------

